

Interns Are Latest Target In Battle for Tech Talent - zmanji
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204879004577108672160430712.html

======
wyclif
"There's no shortage of smart, hardworking engineers. There's a shortage of
smart hardworking engineers willing to work for very little money." ~ David
"Pardo" Keppel

